# Normal Villager Tier List



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

The thread for the snooty one was so fun, so I thought we should do one for Normal villagers!

Here's the link -








						Create a Animal Crossing: New Horizons Normal Villagers Tier List
					

Every normal villager currently available in AC:NH.




					tiermaker.com
				




And here is my tier list:





what's your normal villager tier list? I really like most of the normals! Lucy is creepy, and not a big fan of any of the C tier ones for various reasons, but the rest are all pretty solid IMO.


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 21, 2020)

my list,
you should do more of these! They are so fun!


----------



## Mairen (May 21, 2020)

And I also had so much fun doing a snooty tier list that I had to come over here to make one for the normals!


----------



## g u a v a (May 21, 2020)

turns out i dont know that many normals lol. if they're d i either just dont like them or dont know them.


----------



## cagycorvidae (May 21, 2020)

i really like only the S and A tiers tbh


----------



## Jellieyz (May 21, 2020)

Goldie is best girl, replaced by Flurry who is now current best girl beside Marina (also bias because I have three normal villagers at present)


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 21, 2020)

omg why does everyone hate Bettina


----------



## ayeeprill (May 21, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> omg why does everyone hate Bettina



She's B tier for me! I think she's cute but she would be cuter if the yellow on the inside of her ears were a little less bright lol


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 21, 2020)

Normal types aren't my favorite so I tend to cycle through a lot of 'em. The ones I ranked high are usually ones I've had great experiences with.


----------



## daisyy (May 21, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> omg why does everyone hate Bettina


shes my bday twin and i was shocked to see her as a s tier on your list because i was sooo upset, i wanted someone cuter lol!


----------



## Mary (May 21, 2020)

Here's mine! For most of them it was based on cuteness, but a couple got a bump up for originality (like chevre and nan because of the goar mail thing. Apologies to Jambette and Coco fans, I know they're not unpopular but tbh their faces scare me.



,


----------



## doopledei (May 21, 2020)

-


----------



## xara (May 21, 2020)




----------



## AccfSally (May 21, 2020)

No love for Sally, not surprise.

Here's mine:


----------



## Licorice (May 21, 2020)




----------



## kojuuro (May 21, 2020)

This one went so much faster than my cranky one haha.


----------



## driftwoodisle (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

Chevre best girl!!! Everyone’s doin her dirty lol


----------



## Ichiban (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 21, 2020)

Normals are my favorite so I was 100 percent personal in ranking them.


----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

Y e s mines 100 percent biased lol


----------



## Airen (May 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Tier List









I'm so basic.


----------



## Lothitine (May 21, 2020)

Airen said:


> Spoiler: Tier List
> 
> 
> 
> ...




dang Sydney at the bottom huh lol-


----------



## Santana (May 21, 2020)

I can’t believe i started a trend shejsvjsbs. I love this, and I would love to keep doing this for all personality types. Here is my list, skye is best girl

	Post automatically merged: May 21, 2020

I put her in the wrong tier, but Jambette is a legend. She’s so ugly its truly bewildering. the depths of the uncanny valley that she reaches makes her sss+ for me


----------



## Milano (May 21, 2020)

Put some respect on Flurry's name lmaooo <3


----------



## bluetortis26 (May 21, 2020)

i need a Bettina appreciation thread


----------



## condor (May 21, 2020)

a lot of super cute normals!


----------



## Loubelle (May 21, 2020)

;w;


----------



## Sheando (May 21, 2020)

Making these is so relaxing.


----------



## brangein (May 21, 2020)




----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

Gladys and Sylvana are hidden behind the logo btw


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 21, 2020)

Nintendo should've called this personality "cute" instead of "normal" because there are only like three of them I genuinely find ugly.


----------



## EmperorGandhi (May 21, 2020)

I'm honestly surprised by the lack of normal villagers I actually like.


----------



## ecstasy (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2020)

I thought I'd be putting more in D tier, which I made my equivalent of ranking them 1 or 2 out of 10.


----------



## Veestah (May 21, 2020)




----------



## trashpedia (May 21, 2020)

omg wrong post

-removed-


----------



## Boccages (May 21, 2020)

Here is mine


----------



## Braixen (May 21, 2020)

normals are extremely valid and I love them


----------



## Leebles (May 21, 2020)

It's hard to really mess up a Normal villager, you know? They're so lovable


----------



## xsopants (May 21, 2020)




----------



## sunshower (May 21, 2020)

I could easily have a whole normal town if I wasn’t careful (and I almost did playing new leaf lol). There’s very few of them I don’t like. Deena is a least favorite bc she replaced tangy in my city folk town. I was too young to understand I could stop tangy from leaving, but boy was I pissed when deena moved in lol


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Blueskyy (May 22, 2020)

bluetortis26 said:


> i need a Bettina appreciation thread


Bettina is actually solid. I saw her on a mystery island. Still passed lol but still.


----------



## Mayor Fia (May 22, 2020)

I really love a lot of the normals design so this was hard. Bertha and Kiki both have a special place. Coco freaked me out as a kid so much. That's why she's at the bottom.


----------



## Aurita (May 22, 2020)

I love the two yellow pups so much haha
Normals are my favorite, I have to actively stop myself from getting more than 3 normals in one town ):


----------



## BJN39 (May 22, 2020)

here only to spread positivity and love for my gurl Deena <3 she's actually so cute, notably even more so in NH than ever! I like how Deena (at least in Beacon) tends away from the middle-of-town aerobics and prefers to hunt bugs or relax by the water! She maintains a very unique niche of activities VS my two other normal villagers atm.

Note that the tiers had to be buffed slightly (no D tier here) because normals are generally great.

S is my far and above will-go-out-of-way-to-meet neighbors. Currently both reside at Beacon and so I’m sorta locked out of getting any more normals, haha.

A+ is where I’d turn next; a mix—some I’ve known from previous titles and really liked, plus some I think are extremely interesting but never had the joy of meeting! I think most of these gurls have looks that lend well to their personality as well.

A is kind of a split of A+ where I’d be happy to start a town or randomly meet them, but A+ is just a biiiiit more hoped for. B is somewhat a lesser denomination of this as well, (Includes many overly-visible neighbors) but I would opt to invite the former groups.

C is mostly villagers I don’t think lend well to their personality (Hazel, Alice and Marcie imo) or I’m personally not as interested in. Again, don’t really dislike any of them, but my priorities were set way earlier, so I prolly won’t have a town with these girls.

TLDR: QUEENA, Cocohyes, and a bunch of sweet gurls. They did normals good this time around tbh. Their personality is simple but not so flat.


----------



## voltairenism (May 22, 2020)

Some normals are pretty meh, they just slap a color and call it a day. But looking back, I would give Sylvanna an S tier and move Celia wayyyyy up.


----------



## Spooky. (May 22, 2020)

Normals are my fave type designs


ETA: I am genuinely shocked to see some people have Jambette as an A or even an S. I thought she was like...the most universally hated villager and I'm very surprised. 

I'm curious to hear from the A and S people (or even the B) why she's so high on your list cause I find her terrifying.


----------



## Coolio15 (May 22, 2020)

Looking back, I think normals have the overall best design, seeing as how large my S and A tiers are!
Nana and Flurry being criminally underrated, but I'm very biased because they've been some of my best friends in CF and NL respectively.


----------



## BJN39 (May 22, 2020)

Spooky. said:


> Normals are my fave type designs
> 
> 
> ETA: I am genuinely shocked to see some people have Jambette as an A or even an S. I thought she was like...the most universally hated villager and I'm very surprised.
> ...


My Jambette bias was originally my ACGC experience. IDK she really just doesn’t seem hideous imo and jived really well with the writing in that game. Admittedly, the newer normal archetype doesn’t work as well as before with her, so it’s some OG bias for me haha.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (May 22, 2020)




----------



## FaerieRose (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Hay (May 22, 2020)

Heres mine <3


----------



## dragonair (May 22, 2020)

i love so many normal villagers uuuUUU


----------



## carackobama (May 22, 2020)

these are so fun to do! I love so many normals <
3


----------



## Rhuenkun (May 22, 2020)

Leebles said:


> It's hard to really mess up a Normal villager, you know? They're so lovable
> View attachment 262965



Okay, these tier names WIN this trend, LOL.
(Also... I’m glad I’m not the only one who is not feeling the Kangeroos... those little ones In their pouches who make the same exact expressions yet are never once mentioned in their dialogue/lore creep me oooout.)

	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020





Here’s mine!


----------



## TheodoreCottontail (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Sweetley (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Aleigh (May 22, 2020)

I suppose this one could be quite controversial


----------



## Mimi_ (May 22, 2020)

Normals are my favorite! This was harder than expected!


----------



## Arckaniel (May 22, 2020)

Here's mine, I'm totally not biased lol


----------



## Minimasher (May 22, 2020)

How's my list?




	Post automatically merged: May 22, 2020

It's so fun to see how different everyone's opinions are from each other! What a fun thread


----------



## Chea (May 22, 2020)




----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 22, 2020)

I could fill my island with Normal villagers so easily. They have hands down the cutest designs and dialogue in my opinion (although the bug Lazies in NH hold a special place in my heart). Also I don't know if the name of the tier Peaches is on makes sense to anyone else, but it perfectly describes how all of those villagers feel to me haha.


----------



## Vadim (May 22, 2020)




----------



## jozial (May 22, 2020)




----------



## nenka (May 22, 2020)

Fight me.


----------



## jozial (May 22, 2020)

LindseyKate04 said:


> View attachment 263311
> I could fill my island with Normal villagers so easily. They have hands down the cutest designs and dialogue in my opinion (although the bug Lazies in NH hold a special place in my heart). Also I don't know if the name of the tier Peaches is on makes sense to anyone else, but it perfectly describes how all of those villagers feel to me haha.


Oh my gorsh why is Ava in the last tier?? she such a cute little chicken T-T


----------



## EtchaSketch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## LaFra (May 22, 2020)

Too much cuties in Normal but also so many "urgh" design. :C


----------



## LindseyKate04 (May 22, 2020)

jozial said:


> Oh my gorsh why is Ava in the last tier?? she such a cute little chicken T-T


Haha I think chickens ended up in the last tier on all of mine, actually! I've just never been a fan of them in AC for whatever reason. She's definitely better than some of my other D tiers, though! I almost made an F tier just for Jambette, Annalisa, and Rhonda.


----------



## Magus (May 22, 2020)

Only S tier really matters.

Kiki is so cute I can't...


----------



## Daisies (May 22, 2020)

why are so many of the normal villagers so adorable


----------



## Shinjukuwu (May 22, 2020)

This was a hard one! I really love a lot of Normals!


----------



## Solio (May 22, 2020)




----------



## BluebearL (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Rosch (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Manah (May 22, 2020)

Too many ;A;


----------



## cheezu (May 22, 2020)

I love way too many Normals.


----------



## thischarmingboi (May 22, 2020)

Skye and Chevre are behind the logo. I'm so heartbroken I have Gladys stuck in her starter house and will have to let her go eventually


----------



## Toasties (May 22, 2020)

I feel mean for disliking most of them. xD


----------



## serudesu (May 22, 2020)

This was really fun! <3


----------



## Le Ham (May 22, 2020)

If there's one villager I'm really interested in having on my island other than Melba it's Savannah


----------



## InkFox (May 22, 2020)

AccfSally said:


> No love for Sally, not surprise.
> 
> Here's mine:
> View attachment 262807


THANK YOU ! Finally some love for Cally ! :'


----------



## helbels (May 22, 2020)

i have a soft spot for most of the normals even the ones i dislike


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Asarena (May 22, 2020)

Lily is the best. That is all.


----------



## Pomme (May 22, 2020)

No "Best-Of" yet and no "Never !!", but a lot of characters that I'm quite fond of.


----------



## BeezyBee (May 22, 2020)




----------



## skogkyst (May 22, 2020)

Here is my list!


----------



## Megina (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Crash (May 22, 2020)

this one was particularly hard because i loooove normals! even the D tier ones i don't even necessarily dislike (maybe the ones after eunice). lolly is #1 forever and ever


----------



## bricoleling (May 22, 2020)

I'm so picky


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 23, 2020)

This one was hard, there are so many cuties!


----------



## sleepydreepy (May 23, 2020)

there are so many cute normal types!


----------



## Mayor Moon (May 29, 2020)

LindseyKate04 said:


> Haha I think chickens ended up in the last tier on all of mine, actually! I've just never been a fan of them in AC for whatever reason. She's definitely better than some of my other D tiers, though! I almost made an F tier just for Jambette, Annalisa, and Rhonda.


did you really just insult the ABSOLUTE QUEEN Annalisa!?!?

	Post automatically merged: May 29, 2020



thischarmingboi said:


> View attachment 263602
> 
> Skye and Chevre are behind the logo. I'm so heartbroken I have Gladys stuck in her starter house and will have to let her go eventually


you have the best list on this thread


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jun 28, 2020)

I think my tier list is quite well aligned with popular opinion


----------



## Opal (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's mine: 



	Post automatically merged: Jun 28, 2020



AccfSally said:


> No love for Sally, not surprise.
> 
> Here's mine:
> View attachment 262807


I love Sally  ♥


----------



## JunoHorizon (Jun 28, 2020)

There are a lot of good designs in normal. It's a shame I find the personality boring, can't really handle having more than one around at once.


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Xcourt560x (Jun 28, 2020)

This was a lot of fun to do. I’m clearly very picky about me S tier lol. I also realize I have a preference for certain species.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jun 28, 2020)

All the S-rank ones are certified cuties!!!!


----------



## Aronthaer (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Sicariana (Jun 28, 2020)

Y'all are just jealous of Jambette


----------



## DOLCE MACHAON (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Hoshi (Jun 28, 2020)

This was overwhelming.


----------



## Deliquate (Jun 28, 2020)

There are too many adorable normals. It's really hard to rank them!


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 28, 2020)

Had I not found Lily on a mystery island, she’d either be in tier A or B. She has really grown on me so much that I think she deserves a spot next to two of my favorites Kiki & Lolly (who I never had).

I don’t care much for the designs of alligators, bears, goats, chickens, bulls/cows, elephants, mice, pigs, most horses, most birds, parrots, kangaroos, koalas. Also, I don’t like villagers that wear a a lot of makeup.


----------



## pup (Jun 28, 2020)

normal gals always coming thru. i love a lot of them tbh so my s/a/b/c tiers are all welcome in my town. coco and marina are just who i vibe w/ most rn. the normal personality is so BLAh in NH so i’m hoping coco makes it more interesting.


----------



## Vextro (Jun 28, 2020)

I LOVE normal villagers, they are like my favorite villager type, so many great designs <3


----------



## Undies (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Dreamcloud (Jun 28, 2020)

The normal villagers are my favourite designs. I have Marina and Pekoe right now. I let Tia go a while back but I'm kind of missing her, then there's Meringue. I think I need another island.


----------



## tokkio (Jun 28, 2020)

woah im actually surprised to see that marcie is consistently ranked low in tier lists :0 personally i think her design is really cute + female kangaroo species look so unique especially since they have babies (reasons why shes become a dreamie of mine lol)
not hating on anyone! just surprised hahah


----------



## lolli8223 (Jun 28, 2020)

Here’s my contribution


----------



## Rosie977 (Jun 28, 2020)

Here's my personal list...


----------



## Faux (Jun 28, 2020)

S Tier: Want actively.
A Tier: Would keep them.
B Tier: They could stay for awhile.
C Tier: Ok.
D Tier: Would actively move them out in favor of another.


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Jun 29, 2020)

Honestly any of the villagers in tier A and probably some in tier B could end up moving to S if I meet them in game. Fauna would have been Tier B, if I hadn’t found her in my campsite and invited her and now I love her to bits! And Alice I saw while island hopping and regret not inviting. Her freckles! So cute!
I do have Flurry now. She might be S (which I think of as probably never moving out) and might be A, where I ended up putting her for now. Sorry bb!


----------



## Locokoko182 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Minimasher (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Corndoggy (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Sarabelle (Jun 29, 2020)

These were a lot of fun! Normal is 100 % my favorite personality type. Usually, I have only a few S and a few more A, but I just love so many of the Normal villagers. I feel very lucky that I got Merengue on my first island tour.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 30, 2020)

My other fav personality!


----------



## Darcy94x (Jun 30, 2020)

There are literally so many cute normals. But dialogue in game seems so boring in my opinion also some designs just don't seem to fit the normal personality in my opinion anyway


----------



## patchworkbunny (Jun 30, 2020)

I like that they talk to me about books. Chevre wants to start a fantasy book club, I think it's precious!


----------



## Duu (Jun 30, 2020)

Big meh energy in C lmao


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

this might make a few people mad ...
I'm sorry in advance


----------



## daffodilcrossing (Jun 30, 2020)

I just really don’t like the kangaroos lol. This was based on who I like aesthetically for obvious reasons bc you can’t judge on personality since they’re all the same. Apologies in advance to Merengue and Marina fans, they’re not bad but ive has both on my island at certain points and they’re just so boring imo. My favourite villager of all time is Kiki. I should’ve made an S+ tier and put Kiki there lol


----------



## Ciary (Jun 30, 2020)

daffodilcrossing said:


> I just really don’t like the kangaroos lol. This was based on who I like aesthetically for obvious reasons bc you can’t judge on personality since they’re all the same.


agreed!
and I kinda wish that they had more unique personalities? sure, there is also their hobbies that affect their behaviour. but sadly, that still isn't a lot of variety.


----------



## MayorGong (Jun 30, 2020)

This would be mine ; ;
I love Coco a lot and we share the same birthday date so I'm a bit biased haha
C and D are in not particular order


----------



## Zerous (Jun 30, 2020)

Post automatically merged: Jun 30, 2020

I like a lot of normals but Sydney has to be the ultimate one


----------



## Jhine7 (Jun 30, 2020)

Definitely gotta go with Molly here!


----------



## mushfrogs (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Yujian (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Serabee (Jun 30, 2020)

Mine! Maple and Marina are my favorites, and I want one of them for my game so bad  Maple is extra special to me, she's the first villager I ever met in any game ☺ And Marina is adorable, and I had her in WW for a long time, so I love her, too~

...And Coco kind of scares me.


----------



## Halloqueen (Jul 1, 2020)

S Tier: Tough choice between Marina and Coco for first, but went with Marina because the Octopus model is fairly unique, so Coco gets second place. Pekoe is definitely third place, she's adorable. I came to appreciate June back in New Leaf because of the little flower accessory in her hair. Finally, Annalisa; she's not intentionally designed to look like a plague doctor, but that's what she looks like to me, and she just seems cool as a result.

A Tier: Solid designs all around.

B Tier: All fairly good as well as far as I'm concerned, I just like them a little bit less than A tier.

C Tier: Pretty good, up to about Goldie or maybe Peaches on the second row. Everyone after them is just so-so for me.

D Tier: Just not really my thing. 

F Tier: I just really dislike Flurry's design.


----------



## basicbobagirl1130 (Jul 1, 2020)

As you can see, there are a lot of D tier villagers in my opinion, call me basic but Tia, Coco, Merengue, and Lolly are the ones that should be S tier!


----------



## Neb (Jul 1, 2020)

Normal isn't one of my favorite personality types, but there are some standouts!


----------



## TaylaJade (Oct 12, 2020)

I love love LOVE normal villagers. I’m sorry. But there are just too many cute designs!! Tbh I don’t think any of them are “bad”.


----------



## Dracule (Oct 12, 2020)

Oh wow, seeing how much everyone varies is really interesting. ouo

Here’s mine:



I currently have Fauna, Poppy, and Nan on my island, so of course they’re S-tier.


----------



## mogyay (Oct 12, 2020)

i probably did this too quick so i'm not sure if it's 100% accurate, i'm a bit of basic b


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 12, 2020)

Once again, a LOT of amazing designs here. However, I cannot ignore how many there are that are just UNSETTLING to me. Also Jambette is a snooty and you can’t change my mind on that.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Oct 12, 2020)

I think


----------



## Psicat (Oct 12, 2020)

This one was tough.


----------



## DaisyFan (Oct 12, 2020)

Here is mine:


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Oct 12, 2020)

:')


----------



## LuluLove (Oct 12, 2020)

Normal is my favorite personality type but I’m pretty picky when it comes to my favourites. Now that I look at it, I put so many villagers in the D tier but I can’t help it. Jambette it’s still the one I dislike the most, why that design for a normal?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2020)

not the greatest normal fan as u can see but vesta and jambette r kweens


----------



## Selene (Oct 12, 2020)

...Basically. Lol. I don't know half of the villagers so I didn't wanna rank them unfairly.


----------



## LaylaTheMayor (Oct 12, 2020)

There was no S for me tbh.


----------



## SirOctopie (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Zane (Oct 12, 2020)

hi everyone I jumped dimensions and Rhonda is normal now






seriously I ran into her twice on mystery islands recently and I swear she was giving me snooty dialogue??? this is SO weird.

 Merengue is at the bottom because she wouldn't give me her picture and it was so frustrating I kicked her out.


----------



## Jassiii (Oct 12, 2020)

Is it obvious who my fav villager type is lol (molly's on my island currently but as soon as Vesta comes up in my camp she's getting booted expeditiously )


----------



## melco (Oct 12, 2020)

Definitely in the 'I love too many' camp for this type... (again with cutting off Gala though. how dare they)


----------



## Uffe (Oct 12, 2020)

I don't know. There's so many!


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2020)

I came here to do Jambette justice





A lot of the Ds I'm just flat out sick of seeing


----------



## skarmoury (Oct 13, 2020)

Here's mine! I have such a great fondness for normal villagers, so much so that I tend to be torn when trying to pick villagers on my island because I love all of the villagers in tier S and A (and Bea ofc). I remember having Daisy and Goldie in NL and absolutely adored both of them because I saw them as cute sisters or friends haha. I also had Vesta in NL before, I remember shipping her with Biskit bc they look so cute together with their precious smiles, plus they plopped town their houses right next to each other.

also Jambette has her own tier, not simply because I hate her but because my feelings for her are so complex. A love-hate relationship???? It's like part of me dislikes her design and part of me loves her design. I don't know this is hurting my brain LMAO


----------



## kay_owowens (Oct 13, 2020)

Normals are my favorite type and I love the majority of them, so this was kinda difficult, but I did it!


----------



## hakutaku (Oct 13, 2020)

Normal is probably the personality with the most agreeable villagers? I'd only refuse to have the villagers in D tier!


----------



## Fye (Oct 13, 2020)

There are just so many cute normals in the series. I'm glad that a good variety of them are pretty popular since I get to see them on islands sometimes when I trade!


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 13, 2020)

WaileaNoRei said:


> View attachment 280364
> Honestly any of the villagers in tier A and probably some in tier B could end up moving to S if I meet them in game. Fauna would have been Tier B, if I hadn’t found her in my campsite and invited her and now I love her to bits! And Alice I saw while island hopping and regret not inviting. Her freckles! So cute!
> I do have Flurry now. She might be S (which I think of as probably never moving out) and might be A, where I ended up putting her for now. Sorry bb!



Update:

Still loving Flurry. But still a bit lost on whether I ‘S Tier’ love any of the normals. It’s a weird thing because I love a lot of them. I no longer rank even the kangaroos as D tier. There are so many of them that I like so much, but still not sure if they yet rise to the level of absolute fave love that I expect/ want. I have high hopes for Maggie, who recently moved in (such a cutie!), and Sydney who I recently discovered and is at the top of my island hopping short list now.

so yeah, don’t really hate any of these, though some, like Merengue and Gayle, I feel more negatively about the design. Side note - my husband calls Merengue ‘Merengue the impaler’ because he thinks her horn looks bloody and honestly, it makes me like her a little more.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Oct 14, 2020)

The villagers in S tier are only ones which I have had and loved - the rest I just judged on their looks - some of them I had and thought they were ok. The ones in D are just pretty ugly - the only villager I've had was Jambette in New Horizons and I hated her.


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2020)

not me having so many villagers in the S tier that the logo is on top of skye’s head







Spoiler: my may 2020 tier list


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 14, 2020)

Dunquixote said:


> View attachment 280212
> 
> Had I not found Lily on a mystery island, she’d either be in tier A or B. She has really grown on me so much that I think she deserves a spot next to two of my favorites Kiki & Lolly (who I never had).
> 
> I don’t care much for the designs of alligators, bears, goats, chickens, bulls/cows, elephants, mice, pigs, most horses, most birds, parrots, kangaroos, koalas. Also, I don’t like villagers that wear a a lot of makeup.



Here’s an update on mine:





Hippos used to be a big no from me and so were elephants, but I admit that even some elephants are starting to win me over thanks to @xara’s adorable screenshots with Margie, I believe . I’m not sure who started posting Bertha pictures but now I am interested in her (I thing part of it might be because rocco grew on me and i really like her color).


----------



## Pandemonium (Oct 14, 2020)

My favorite personality type apparently.


----------



## World Citizen (Oct 14, 2020)

Why not do another. Possibly my favourite personality type in terms of designs.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 14, 2020)

*people making tier lists* - "just so everyone knows, all the villagers who everyone else loves and have been shown to be popular - I like them too"

Unpopular opinion
Normals for me are a wash of white, pink, soft brown colors and overtly "cute" features... I think they are one of the most boring personalities overall. I had two in my town at one point and knew I would never do it again. Jambette is the one exception that gives off so much powerful energy that the common AC ravel can't handle it. Bettina also has great energy especially when most mice are abysmal.


----------



## Ginkgo (Oct 14, 2020)

The absolute disrespect dealt to Alice (and Marcie, she's pretty) in this entire thread is vile. My baby girl 




I didn't expect to dislike as many normals as I ended up disliking lol. I guess I misremembered some snooties and peppies as normals


----------



## Wolfieocelot (Oct 14, 2020)

_

_
My list  even though normal is my least favorite personality, i gotta say, i like a lot of them


----------



## VexTheHex (Oct 15, 2020)

Normal is basically as safe, sweet, and boring from personality to designs. I still like a good portion of them though.

Poppy use to be S tier for me. Her eyes and mouth have loss her some ground. Midge and Savannah have been climbing up. Still can't decide if I find Kiki and Mitzi cute or off putting. They are two of the better cats though.

Chevre's mouth is hideous when she is speaking. It doesn't look right at all. So she joins Peaches and Marcie to complete See No Evil, Smell No Evil, and Speak No Evil.


----------



## Seelie (Oct 15, 2020)

Probably about time I hit up these threads and filled out my tier lists. 

I'd probably take home any of S, A, or B tiers if I was villager hunting, _unless _I was avoiding repeats (I've had Vesta, Lolly, Daisy, Chevre, Nan, Stella, and Molly on my previous island already, so I'd probably not take them again) or going for a specific aesthetic -- generally speaking, I'm not sure if my island aesthetic will ever fit Skye, for example, although she's absolutely precious.


----------



## SoftenedHearts (Oct 15, 2020)

I really love a lot of normals more than I thought! The top 4 are all ones I've super bonded with, and Gayle is on the way to that.... F are either ones I feel deeply uncomfortable looking at, or have a strong grudge/rivalry with lol. Probably could've moved a lot of the high Cs to B but eh


----------



## maria110 (Oct 15, 2020)

Fauna was the first villager to give me her photo, so she's special to me.  I also love Poppy (and her gorgeous house) and Skye, who comes across as delightfully clueless.  And Pekoe.   Sylvana is also cute.


----------



## MadisonBristol (Oct 16, 2020)

My best friend and my enemy are both this personality, so I made their own tiers especially for them.


----------



## misstayleigh (Oct 26, 2020)

Honestly some of these surprised me! My S T is definitely Kiki and Lolly, with Sylvana and Olive as the newest to join their ranks. Megan totally creeps me out though haha


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Oct 27, 2020)

Mine is bias over my favourite species and who I have had in the past 

S: Whole other LEAGUE. Gladys is my baby in WW and NL, and I can never love her enough. 
A: I like them a lot, so many are super cute and I would have another normal for one of them  I have had Marina, Chevre, Poppy and Merengue across WW, NL and NH and I loved all of them.
B: Cute but less cute than A. I’ve had Deena and Olive and I liked both of them.
C: Wouldn’t want them to stay in my island, only one with a chance is Gala but unlikely.
D: I can’t stand them and when I see them it’s like they don’t fit in the Animal Crossing world. Jambette’s energy is too much for me.


----------



## Radio (Oct 27, 2020)

Can you tell what my least favourite colour is lol.

Trying to balance personalities is so hard because I love way too many normal villagers. I had 7/10 in my town as normals for a solid 2-3 years (Molly, Pokoe, Gladys, Stella, Fauna, Lolly, and Margie) and had to tearfully let some go because I needed other public works.


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 27, 2020)

I don't hate any of the normals, but I find many that when people go absolutely bonkers over a certain villager and that villager is all I see in some themed town, ESPECIALLY cottage-core, forest, pink or pastely girly uwu themes (you know what villager(s) I'm talking about) I lose interest in them. Also Meg's design is so BORING. All the other new NH animals are cool except her. Plus she's a normal which is not my fave personality.

S tier- absolutely love would want in my town/island (and infact some I do have) and I'm biased towards sheep. Sheep are God tier.
A tier- I like them, I think they're neat, would let them live on my island/town (both Lolly & Rhonda actually live on my NL towns)
B tier- I like them
C tier- Meh
D tier- pass

Looking at this Gayle should be moved down.


----------



## ripley4O77 (Oct 29, 2020)

Jambette is the most hideous villager ever made. Aurora one of the cutest ever!


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2020)

there are so many cute normals, too bad i don't love their personality and dialogue


----------



## Silkfawn (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Jhine7 (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm not familiar with all of these villagers, so the only ones I can say are completely accurate are S and D.



(Goat in A should be in C.)


----------

